# Lightroom 4 1:1 in the navigator working different on my computers



## jlg759 (Jun 18, 2012)

I am using lightroom 4 on a desktop and a laptop computer. When I click the 1:1 preview on my desktop it zooms in to a portion of the photo on the screen and is great for shapening as I can see most of the photo. On my laptop however it seems to zoom in way too much and I see only a very small portion of the photo. Why is there such a drastic difference?   


Thanks 

Joe


----------



## clee01l (Jun 19, 2012)

jlg759 said:


> I am using lightroom 4 on a desktop and a laptop computer. When I click the 1:1 preview on my desktop it zooms in to a portion of the photo on the screen and is great for shapening as I can see most of the photo. On my laptop however it seems to zoom in way too much and I see only a very small portion of the photo. Why is there such a drastic difference?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Joe.   Welcome to the forum.  A 1:1 zoom means that for each pixel in the image there is a corresponding pixel on your monitor.  Laptops usually have a smaller monitor than your desktop.  
To use my images and equipment as an illustration:  My Pentax puts out an image that is 4672X3104 pixels. My 27" iMac has a resolution of 2560X1440 and my laptop has a resolution of 1200X800  So at 1:1m my iMac will carve out a window that is 2560X1440 out of the full images that is 4672X3104.  And Correspondingly, the laptop will carve out a smaller window that is only 1200X800 pixels,  So you can see that part of the image visible in the laptop is ~6% of the full image while the iMac which is only going to show ~25% of the full image.


----------



## jlg759 (Jun 19, 2012)

ok so if I am looking to see what the photo will look like say for shapening I guess using 1:3 is ok so I will have more to view while sharpening


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 19, 2012)

To view the effects of sharpening 1:1 is necessary. The Detail panel shows this.


----------

